# I Need Some Diy Advice



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I,m pretty hopeless when it comes to DIY, I lack knowledge (and interest).

We are replacing our cooker and I need to remove about 1 inch (25mm?) from the end of a laminate worktop which is about 1.5 inches thick.

How should I go about it without splitting the finish? what tools do I need?

The worktop seems to be made of some kind of dense chipboard with a fairly durable laminate coating.

Thanks Roger


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

Masking tape along the line you are cutting will help prevent the laminate from chipping; then a skill-saw with a sharp blade & a steady hand.

I'm assuming that you are cutting the top in place, in which case you'll need to finish the job with a sharp handsaw as the skill-saw will not go all the way into the wall.

Make sure the bit you're cutting off is supported so as it's own weight doesn't cause it to break off unevenly.

You can buy metal trims which should cover the end if you like.

Oh & mind your fingers!!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Roger said:


> I,m pretty hopeless when it comes to DIY, *I lack knowledg*e (and interest).
> 
> We are replacing our cooker and I need to remove about 1 inch (25mm?) from the end of a laminate worktop which is about 1.5 inches thick.
> 
> ...


Then don't do it, just get a joiner for an hour's rate and have it done professionally. What's going to cost Â£20-30?


----------



## Regal325 (Aug 5, 2005)

MarkF said:


> Roger said:
> 
> 
> > I,m pretty hopeless when it comes to DIY, *I lack knowledg*e (and interest).
> ...


Ha!! thats bloody laughable...you must live in the sticks...the chances of getting a competant tradesman in for just 1 hours work are remote in the extreme.


----------



## alg59 (Mar 4, 2011)

Roger said:


> I,m pretty hopeless when it comes to DIY, I lack knowledge (and interest).
> 
> We are replacing our cooker and I need to remove about 1 inch (25mm?) from the end of a laminate worktop which is about 1.5 inches thick.
> 
> ...


use a jigsaw with a downcut blade which will help the chipping. if not use the masking tape and a handsaw with finr teeth and if you do get chips put a metal end cover on


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Regal325 said:


> Ha!! thats bloody laughable...you must live in the sticks...the chances of getting a competant tradesman in for just 1 hours work are remote in the extreme.


I live in a conurbation of over a million people, I had a joiner on an hours work just prior to Xmas and could get one here tomorrow if I wanted. BTW I am tradesman too and if somebody wants to pay me an hours rate for taking off a bit of worktop (10 mins) it's fine by me.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

this can be done very easily with a descent jigsaw or circular saw and the corect blades .mark your line and tape it of as suggested then cut.

personally though if your not confident get someone in to do it .who is disconnecting your cooker then? or is it on a plug.

i have at least 10 mates who are chippys that a job like that would cost me a cuppa and half a pack of biscuits and its done.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

MarkF said:


> Regal325 said:
> 
> 
> > Ha!! thats bloody laughable...you must live in the sticks...the chances of getting a competant tradesman in for just 1 hours work are remote in the extreme.
> ...


:lol: I have been trying to get a sparky to do a couple of jobs for me, haven't found anyone yet as the job isn't big enough. It's a different story down here Mark .... honest!


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

JoT said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > Regal325 said:
> ...


I'd second that. Less than a day's worth of work and we'll be luck if we even get a call back, let alone have anyone turn up to quote.

The only way we can get 'minor jobs' done, that I can't do myself, is to use a tradesman whose already done some work for us, who knows how much more potential work there is (we've got to renovate the whole house - plaster, electrics, the lot).

Oh, and Roger - don't worry if you chip the edge of the worktop a little. If you can get a piece of laminate trim to match the worktop and finish the cut end, you can buy coloured worktop filler that will blend any chips in fine. Just stick the laminate on to the cut end with contact adhesive, leave it a little bigger than it needs to be and file it down, then use the filler to blend the edge.

Also, it's worth painting the cut end of the worktop with undiluted PVA glue before sticking the laminate trim on. It waterproofs the exposed chipboard and will stop it swelling if you get any spills etc. Just paint it on and let it dry.


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

The way to stop the laminate chipping is to score it deeply (before you start sawing!) with a sharp Stanley knife or similar. Pretty much the rule for any sensitive surface - cut it carefully before you attack what's underneath.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Thanks for all the advice Guys, I feel a bit more confident now.

Just to echo what has already been said, Its extremely difficult to get anyone to quote for or do even

one days work...so for just an hour!!! forget it! Around here, there is more work than people to do it, and those who will, go for the bigger jobs.

Thanks Roger


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Roger said:


> Thanks for all the advice Guys, I feel a bit more confident now.
> 
> Just to echo what has already been said, Its extremely difficult to get anyone to quote for or do even
> 
> ...


I agree Roger; most â€œtradesmenâ€ in the UK are taking the piss because they can. They charge stupid labour rates even if they condescend to do a job.

I hope most of these â€œbish, bash boshâ€ types fall on hard times and get what they deserve.

Try getting a shower fitted in this area, if you can. It will cost you twice the retail price of the unit and the same price again in labour.

I hope they all rot in Hell.


----------



## alg59 (Mar 4, 2011)

come to spain guys. they have over 4 million unemployed and you can usually find someone to do small jobs cheap.

i have a romanian builder friend who is a brilliant builder and can get me any trade i want if i can't do it myself.

in the summer he built an extension on irish friends house. he worked from 9in morning till 9 at night in 35 centigade with no complaints and the work was finished in time and on budget.

what a find!!!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Don't believe it and I deal with tradesmen all over the UK *for a living*. Maybe you are approaching it the wrong way?

We do a lot of small retro-repairs to other companies work, often they'll take minutes, it is not work we want but work we'll do, *when we are near, on the way in or out from another job*. Nothing to do with days rates, and nothing to do with booking in a specfic day and we charge per hour (or part thereof). I also regularly and easily employ joiners/builders for a few hours, it's no problem.

I was working away and we had a joiner in just before Xmas Â£30, a sparky also in to move one socket 5 metres when the new fridge freezer turned up, he was there less than an hour after the phoning him for a 45 minute Â£50 job.

I deal with London and I appreciate that it is different there, I can't get a guy out of bed for less than Â£500 a day there, but Roger doesn't live in London, there'll be capable handymen nearby prepared to do it


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

MarkF said:


> Don't believe it and I deal with tradesmen all over the UK *for a living*. Maybe you are approaching it the wrong way?
> 
> We do a lot of small retro-repairs to other companies work, often they'll take minutes, it is not work we want but work we'll do, *when we are near, on the way in or out from another job*. Nothing to do with days rates, and nothing to do with booking in a specfic day and we charge per hour (or part thereof). I also regularly and easily employ joiners/builders for a few hours, it's no problem.
> 
> ...


Sorry Mark, you are way out of touch,. its just not like that as several contributors have told you.

I,ll not post anymore on as thats the way it is for most of us.

Again thanks to all who offered positive advice for which I am grateful

Regards Roger


----------



## Regal325 (Aug 5, 2005)

Roger said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > Don't believe it and I deal with tradesmen all over the UK *for a living*. Maybe you are approaching it the wrong way?
> ...


I would heartily second that...most times I,ve been told "aint worth the diesel" or "nah, way too small" and such.

Now most of the Polish guys have gone elsewhere its even harder to get even a days work done.

Mark, it really is like that.

Ken


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Regal325 said:


> Mark, it really is like that.
> 
> Ken


Ken, Not for me it's not.

Maybe Yorkshire is some paralell world, one full of reasonable tradesmen? I'm amazed at this thread, could get on the blower now, and have tradesman for an hour............... tomorrow.


----------



## dave22 (Jul 25, 2007)

just to add my little experience in cutting worktops; if you are taking the worktop off then turn it upsidedown if using circular saw or jigsaw, you can get jigsaw blades that cut on the down stroke if taking the worktop off is`nt an option, cut from the top if using hand saw(get a new saw ), a chippie would use a router with a worktop bit. dave


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Roger, try the advert wall in your local DIY shops, there are usually odd job men who advertise on there.....

You dont need a Pro, just a confidant DIYer.......


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

A couple of questions Roger, first of all do you have any tools, can the work top be cut in situ and will the edge be seen once the the appliance is in place?

I won't enter the debate about if you can get a tradesman in to do the job but if you have got to go out and buy the tools before you start, that's money that could be put to the cost of getting someone in to do the job

However, I wuld invest in a trip to your local B&Q or similar and have a good look around.

As mentioned, there are a variety of finishing and edging strips availaible and most will cover the odd chip of the saw cut.

I would suggest you do not use a power tool as things can go dramatically wrong very quickly, on your visit have a look for a 'Jet' saw which is a very sharp hand saw which is ideal for chipboard.

If you get an edging strip, you may have to adjust your measurements. Use a strip of masking tape as it will make it easier tto see your line and will help prevent chipping.

Take your time and let the saw do the work and I think you will surprised that it won't be as difficult as you think.

Hope you get it sorted

Chris


----------

